# IDEAL HOME SHOW 2 4 1 OFFER CODE, IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO!!



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All,

I just thought I would share this with you all, in case anyone of you would like to book in advance to go.

Either go to the website or phone 0844 415 4144

Conditions:  You have to book by the 13/03/08 (day before it opens )
                The tickets are valid for use between 14/03/08 and 24/03/08
                The all important code is DMAILF type that in when booking to qualify 
                Choose whether you want to go on a week/weekend 
                There is just a £1 booking fee, but I saved £14, as normally the offer only saves you around £3 per ticket, so I hope you enjoy the saving 

I printed my tickets off at home, and when you get there you also get a free show guide when you show your tickets. 1 per 241 booking.
Happy shopping 

Love and babydust to all

Wendy K


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought you might like this


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

No one interested, or is this in the wrong place?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its in the right place hun - people are looking - check the number of veiws its had


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

It starts this friday


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope you all enjoy yourselves


----------

